# Holt Yellow River



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

We loaded up with only a few live baits for Flats and a variety of other baits for channel cats, we got to the river at about the perfect time for water height, she was on the fall with very little woodland flooding, the water temp was 62.9 when we got there,& went up to 63.4 by time we left.


















We started out fishing for channel cats and had some pretty good luck, we boated 12 with the biggest going 7lbs, all the channels was pretty 
hefty running 2-4lbs.









After the sun went down we deployed the live baits moving about every half hour looking for pre spawning fish, the bite unfortunately is still slow, we boated 4 flatheads none going over 5lbs with no big hits all night from dominate fish.

























The Trip turned out to be really good until we got back to the boat ramp about 5am, there was a guy waiting for me and he seemed to be upset.

Turns out you can only fish from that ramp from daylight till dark, not from dark till daylight, so no _FLATHEAD FISHERMAN ALLOWED. 

_Apparently they took down my tag number and all kinda foolishness, all I can say is I was not happy with this guy but I kept my cool and they will never see my boat or get a dollar from me again, I had even planed on bringing some family up there to the camp grounds for some family fun and fishing, after that little event Ill take my business some where else.

I have been to the ramp dozens of times and never had a problem before:thumbdown:


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice to know I wasnt the only one out all night,nice haul,loads better than I did...:thumbsup:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great load of cats

I'm assuming this guy wasn't any form of authority figure either from the sounds of it. Some folks have nothing better to do than get uptight over something that has no effect on them. Shame. Gotta give you credit for staying calm. Many would've flown off the handle.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

dang man I hate that was it at Log Lake ramp? They are usually pretty good with the late night catfisherman. I've come back many of times after midnight with no problems...nice catch though. We usually put in at Guess Lake if its gonna be a late night its alot safer now than it used to be as far a leaving ur truck there overnight.


----------



## Carolina 19 (Jan 22, 2012)

Nice catch but the guy at the ramp probably has to get permission from his other half to fish at night.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice catch though!


----------



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

Can't wait to go hang a couple hooks. I still think we are a few weeks out on the big girls to come to the banks to spawn. Nice report!!!:thumbup:


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

The guy may have been upset because he was having to deal with trouble and worry on his end. If it is a daylight only ramp and it is posted as such(or regularly known daylight only) he may have been worried that someone was in trouble on the river? Could have had people calling him that were worried too. I dont know the details obviously but if i was the enforcer of the ramp and i had to stay up all night waiting on someone to get back to their truck, not sure id be happy either. Just something to think about. Yall keep the catfish reports coming! I wanna get out there and get after em this year too!


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

I have been on the yellow only once. I put in at Browns. There was no one there to ask questions so can someone tell me if it is a daylight only also. I plan on going a lot more so I can learn the river. Nice mess of fish


----------



## CountryFolksCanSurvive22 (Dec 3, 2010)

Happened to me to at the same place once. Went down there for years at night bush hooking and all the sudden one night came back to the landing from gigging and he was there. I explained I had no clue and he was kinna a dick at first but he was quick to understand. Apparently its only accessible at night for fishing if you are camping there. Prolly caught him in a bad mood which is understandable at 5 am lol. But honestly Log Lake area has constant fishing pressure. I would suggest a few miles more downriver. Guest lake is a public access ramp and instead of heading strait into the campsite stay to your right and its at the dead end about 2 miles down the dirt road.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks for the the post Cathunter. Can't wait to hit the water in a couple of weeks for some flathead.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Mar 23, 2009)

Put in at Brown's all the time, never had any issues no matter time of day or night. Even been gator huntin' all through the night, and they'll be more than happy to point out any sightings for you. Good luck to you.

JB


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

Johnny Bravo said:


> Put in at Brown's all the time, never had any issues no matter time of day or night. Even been gator huntin' all through the night, and they'll be more than happy to point out any sightings for you. Good luck to you.
> 
> JB


 
Thanks for the info. I know there are places you have too be out by dark. Never have under stood that.


----------

